# Giddy from books!



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

I hope you all don't mind that I come out of relative lurkdom to share this...but I had to share with folks that would get it! :lol: My hubby, though very supportive, thinks I'm a little nuts. 

I'm starting the Culinary Program at a local Community College next month. This is a later in life thing for me - and may end up being a career change as well...I'm not doing one of the more prestigious programs that a lot of you have been through but I'm still really looking forward to the experience.

Yesterday, I picked up all my books...I can't tell you what a fine time I had flipping through them for hours last night...I got all giddy and excited! My knife kit and uniforms should be ready in the next couple weeks - that'll probably keep me up at night from the thrill! :lol:

Anyway, thanks for letting me share....


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

That was funny.

You know that period of the year I promise myself that I will cook the best menus that they were ever cooked... 

I start the process you described and the funny thing is that I do not only become ...giddy ( as you put it) but I feel like I had all those things and afterwards I cannot eat either . I need soda water too.

:lol:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You're not nuts at all! You've found the secret -- a professional life in food is _THE BEST_! As soon as you start school, though, you'll probably be giddy from fatigue. And once you start working in the industry, you'll surely be giddy from any number of positives and negatives. Many of us know the feeling well. But there's nothing as satisfying in life. So keep in touch, and use all the resources available to you here. We love to help!:lips: :talk:


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

thanks Suzanne! I've actually been lurking here for the better part of a year now, with occasional sneaks out of the shadows...I've enjoyed this site quite a bit and learned a great deal from all of you!

I don't know yet what I'm going to do with the schooling...I've got an open mind going into it so anything's possible. I've spent my whole life in retail management but am burnt out on that. Before moving to AZ I had a part-time personal chef business in addition to my full-time career. I loved that work and am thinking about trying to build up a business down her...but I'm at a good place right now where I can take some time to myself and thought I'd go through the community college program first. I'm really looking forward to the learning and experience and seeing what avenues might follow!

Thanks again! Gotta go flip more pages...I'm really having a grand time with these books... :lol:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I KNOW exactly where you're at Ziggy. I felt the same way on the eve of my classes too. And as I would flip through my books, the giddiness would come and join me. I never slept much before a class!

Hubby though always supportive, also thought I was a little :crazy: :lol:


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

When I went to Kump in New York City - I felt like I was in grammar school again. The anticipation!! And to be in school by choice, learning more about something I loved to do - and not learning about how many gray hairs John Smith had in his beard - my heart skipped beats.

When we had written assignments, my teachers couldn't believe my notes were typed..LOL. I took it very seriously.

Still to this day, when I consult my Kump curriculum (I still prepare a great many dishes out of it), I feel excited - like I'm reliving the whole thing. Planning large scale parties makes my pulse race.

I hope you always feel that way.

:bounce:


----------



## kiss the cook (Nov 29, 2001)

ME too but I got the giddy feeling when I took the tour of the school. I start in April and I am both excited and scared to death. This is a second career for me and well....I better jump now or I will never do it!

Good luck to all of us starting the new culinary adventures!!


----------

